# using vitamin suppliments



## zekie (Oct 17, 2009)

any one uses vitemin supliments like Repashy Calcium Plus?? is it nessesary???


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 17, 2009)

I only use calcium w/o D3 sprinkled over one feeding almost daily and a few Mazuri Tortoise Pellets to supplement my yearling Leopard. I haven't used other vitamin supplements because I feel confident he/she is getting them in a varied diet (including the Mazuri). I also have a small piece of cuttlebone in the enclosure (hence, the "almost daily" calcium supplement).


----------



## zekie (Oct 17, 2009)

are cuttlebone ok for star?? i mean they eat only veggies right??


----------



## stells (Oct 17, 2009)

I suppliment with vitamins with D3 everyday for growing tortoises and have added sources of calcium such as cuttlebone... and natural chalk in the enclosure for them to eat at will... when they are outside they still get supllimented once per week....

What do you mean by veggies??


----------



## andred82vert (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont mean to hijack your thread, but I also have a related question. Has anyone here used HERPVITE as a multi-vitamin supplement? Its made by Rep-Cal.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, I use Herptivite, maybe once a week. I used to use it more, but cut back after reading many threads on this forum and elsewhere!


----------



## samstar (Oct 17, 2009)

I sprinkle calcium powder in my Stars diet about 2-3 times a week as they already get their nutrients from the Mazuri mixed with vegetables I feed them. I have w few friends here who have very healthy Stars that just thrive on Mazuri tortoise diet.


----------



## zekie (Oct 17, 2009)

what i meant from veggies that tey are vegitarians. and cuttlbebone are well bone is it ok for them?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 18, 2009)

As far as I know cuttlebone is safe and beneficial for all tortoises. It is a natural source of calcium such as they would find in the wild. In the wild, in addition to calcium-rich greens, torts are known to eat bones as well as mineral-rich pebbles.

I use a pure calcium supplement (no D3 as I have a UVB bulb; I think D3 is dangerous for torts with UVB) daily for my yearling. I'll cut back in a couple years. I use Total Nutrition for Tortoises, TNT (carolinapetsupply.com), when I remember a couple times a week. I feed a good and varied diet for my tort so don't believe in vitamin supplements. I think it is easy to overdo these. SOme are fat soluble and can be toxic. It's tricky to know how much to give of the vitamin supplements. That is why I like TNT. It is just all natural ground up greens so you can't overdose the tort on it. I also feed Mazuri once a week for abut half a meal.

Many of these "vitamin" supplements have so much junk. Things that many tort species should not eat such as animal products, grains, etc. If you do give a vitamin supplement, please be aware of the ingredients, and know how much of the supplement is a safe and appropriate amount.


----------



## Swe3tchi2y (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been reading about Repashy Calcium Plus and how good it is so I thought I should get some once I get a Leo. Calcium Plus ICB is a unique blend of calcium, protein, fat, fiber, and vitamins. It is designed to be used as the exclusive supplementation for insectivorous species. It is formulated to "balance" the nutritional value of feeder insects, and in most cases, to be used with every feeding. It provides all essential nutrients in a one simple to use product. No need for separate vitamin and calcium products. You can now answer your question.


_________________


----------



## samstar (Oct 23, 2009)

Mazuri tortoise diet does contain a lot of nutrients so mixing with with veggies and just calcium powder 2-3 times a week should give the tortoise a well balanced diet. I dont bother looking at the rest of the stuff or I'll end up going crazy and confused.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 23, 2009)

Have kept Stars [ hatched early '00 ] since late '04. Can almost count on my fingers the number of times I've supplemented ANYTHING.. including UVB.

They look like this now.. ( was going to show pics but Photobucket is not available now ).. go here.. http://www.turtletary.com/stars.html

Feed them right and they will do fine WITHOUT any concern of o.d.'ing with chemicals. [ which I'm sure those that advocate "supplementing" insist they don't ]

Terry K


----------



## samstar (Oct 23, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Have kept Stars [ hatched early '00 ] since late '04. Can almost count on my fingers the number of times I've supplemented ANYTHING.. including UVB.
> 
> They look like this now.. ( was going to show pics but Photobucket is not available now ).. go here.. http://www.turtletary.com/stars.html
> 
> ...



Hi Terry,
Your stars look good and your point noted. Very well put.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 23, 2009)

Is this the product zekie is referring to? In my personal opinion this doesn't sound good for tortoises. Way too many additives, grains, proteins, and not very much calcium. I still vote for pure calcium (only D3 if no UVB), plus if you think the tort needs it, Total Nutrition for Tortoises from Carolina Pet Supply as it's all natural and just ground up weeds and such. I have a feeling Swe3tchi2y joined just to post about this product...Leopards are not insectivores lol.

From http://www.northerngecko.ca/ng-cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=44:

Micro fine mined Calcium Carbonate (3-5 micron average size) which is the finest grind available. Vitamin Premix (see analysis for details). Whey Protein Isolate (source of isolated protein). Hempseed Flour. Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Yeast. Rose Hips Powder (source of natural vitamin C) Spirulina Algae (source of Beta Carotene). Haematococcus pluvialis algae (source of astaxanthan red pigments) Marigold Extract (source of yellow pigments). Probioic premix. Roseary Extract, Yucca Extract, Natural Mixed Tocopherols (as a preservative)

Calcium 18%
Phosphorous 0 %
Protein 10%
Fat 1%
Fiber 2%
Vitamin D-3 48,000 IU/KG
Vitamin A 480,000 IU/kg
Beta Carotene 1,000 mg/kg
Choline 12,000 mg/kg
Vitamin C 5,000 mg/kg
Vitamin E 2000 IU/kg
Vitamin B1 80 mg/kg
Vitamin B2 160 mg/kg
Vitamin B3 1,000 mg/kg
Vitamin B5 300 mg/kg
Vitmain B6 120 mg/kg
Vitamin B12 1 mg/kg
Vitamin K 60 mg/kg
Biotin 4mg/kg


----------



## sammi (Oct 24, 2009)

I use TNT from carolinasupply.com too. Only a couple times a week though.

Ernie also has a cuttle bone in his enclosure..but I don't think he's ever taken a bite of it. I still leave it there if ever just in case..


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 24, 2009)

I have adult, sub-adult and juvenile 1st and 2nd generation captive born Eastern Hermann's, Dalmatians, Marginateds and Ibera tortoises that were born here and have never once been given vitamin supplements. But they have always been fed a good quaility, varied diet consisting of about 85% weeds and greens and 15% vegetables. The only thing they get in addition to their regular foods is timothy hay and calcium carbonate (powder or cuttlebone depending upon the size of the tortoise) to graze on which are both available to them all day long every day. That and plenty of water. I've never seen any reason whatsoever to force vitamins down them if they are getting fed the correct diet that they should be and it's very easy to do. The young tortoises that I've raised have smooth, proportionately correct growth and I've never had problems with sick or weak tortoises. 
The photo posted is of a cb'01 Marginated tortoise that was born and raised here by the methods described above.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a beautiful tortoise! 

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, pretty!


----------



## milky (Oct 27, 2009)

is this work for star tortoise?
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/powder_calcium_d3.php


----------



## kelvinwaugh (May 7, 2010)

Yes, Daily I can use vitamin supplement. Because through supplement we can maintain our healthy health. It will very helpful for health. Through vitamin supplement we can fill always energetic and fresh.


----------



## DeanS (May 8, 2010)

I have ONLY used ZooMed's Reptivite...but try to keep it as natural as possible (cuttlebone, cactus, etc)


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

Y'all are talking about two different issues here. Calcium supplementation is one thing and vitamin supplementation is another. It seems that the Repashy stuff in the OP might be some sort of combination of the two. I'm not familiar with that product.

I tend to side with GB here, but not all the way. If your set-up and diet is good, you shouldn't need a whole lot of supplementation, if any.

Here's what I do: For babies, calcium, with no D3, 2 or 3 times a week and vitamins once a week. For adults, calcium once or twice a month and almost never on the vitamins. I do all of this in very small amounts and I don't use D3 or any UV lights as all of mine get regular sun. I also leave cuttle bones around, but they almost never touch them. I supplement because of that "just in case" factor. I'm pretty sure my diet and routine are adequate, but just in case I'm wrong, a little supplementation shouldn't hurt.

Since I do mostly sulcatas, the amount of growing they do makes me worry that they need a little more than some other species. They can go from a few grams at hatching to over 100 pounds in 10 years! Since I don't use D3 and I go very light with the vitamins, I figure a little shouldn't hurt and it COULD help.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> Since I do mostly sulcatas, the amount of growing they do makes me worry that they need a little more than some other species. They can go from a few grams at hatching to over 100 pounds in 10 years! Since I don't use D3 and I go very light with the vitamins, I figure a little shouldn't hurt and it COULD help.



I'm afraid I've learned the hard way about calcium supplementing. My two Aldabran tortoises were raised as naturally as is possible for a captive tortoise. For most of their life they were only fed whatever grazing they were able to do in their pen. Just within the last year, I've started feeding one meal a week of Mazuri tortoise diet. 

I'm now seeing the sunken-over-the-hips look of mild MBD, and BO rarely walks up tall on his legs. He doesn't really drag along, but he's obviously weak in his legs. They both are 10 years old and weigh a little more than 110lbs.

I've bought a bottle of liquid calcium and I'm going to inject a fruit or veggie with the calcium every day from now on. And I'm going to be adding a few drops of liquid bird vitamins to their weekly Mazuri meal.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Since I do mostly sulcatas, the amount of growing they do makes me worry that they need a little more than some other species. They can go from a few grams at hatching to over 100 pounds in 10 years! Since I don't use D3 and I go very light with the vitamins, I figure a little shouldn't hurt and it COULD help.
> ...



Ouch! That had to be hard to type. Thanks for sharing, Yvonne.

So let me be clear, you are advocating more calcium supplementation for species that grow large and fast, right? Do you think I'm under doing it?

As long as you are not using a calcium supplement with added D3, you can't over do it right? Excess calcium will just pass through the GI tract unused, right? Or does it mess with the balance of other minerals?

I though I was all squared away on this one, now you are making me rethink what I thought I already knew.


----------



## champeter (Jun 5, 2010)

The most popular method of adding additional calcium to food items is in the form of cuttlefish bone, many pet shops stock this for cage birds, some keepers prefer to soak this cuttlefish in water and dry it before hand to reduce the odour.Propagate your own supply and leave enough behind, this way you will not devastate the wild populations.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom-From my research on the subject I agree with your statement that you can't overdo the pure calcium. It is water soluble. There are some really rare cases of health issues from too much, but the amount of calcium to do that would be so high that it would be tough to get a tort to actually ingest that much. I am comfortable giving my hatchling/yearling daily calcium and when he gets to be a few years old then I'll do every other day. Although I sprinkle his food heavily and wet it down to try and get the calcium to sprinkle, the amount that actually gets in his tummy is quite small. His diet isn't as good as I'd want it to be (good grocery greens, but no garden stuff), so I think its even more important. Torts growing faster (like in captivity a lot of times) and those laying eggs would need more than just a regular growing tort. I don't use vitamins except some TNT powder 1-2 days a week.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Tom-From my research on the subject I agree with your statement that you can't overdo the pure calcium.



That was a question, not a statement. I remember reading something years ago that said while excess calcium carbonate is not toxic, it can and does interfere with the balance and absorption of other minerals and trace elements. This is why I decided years ago to only use a little bit a couple times a week. I've never raised a Galop or Aldab, so I don't know if those need more or not. My sulcatas have always done well on my routine, but mine ARE very undersized for their age. Maybe mine did fine, because I was growing them so slowly.

I don't have the answer to this one, so I'll happily defer to someone with more experience or practical knowledge on the subject. I just know what has worked for for me.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't remember reading anything about it interfering with the absorption of other minerals so I'd be interested to see that. Hopefully someone else has an answer for you.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 8, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> I don't remember reading anything about it interfering with the absorption of other minerals so I'd be interested to see that. Hopefully someone else has an answer for you.



"Excessively high levels of calcium in the blood known as hypercalcemia impair kidney function, and lead to reduced absorption of other essential minerals, such as iron, zinc, magnesium, and phosphorus [1,116-119]. However, hypercalcemia rarely results from dietary or supplemental calcium intake and is most commonly associated with hyperparathyroidism, advanced cases of cancer or excessive intakes of vitamin D from supplements at doses of 50,000 IU/day or higher "
(http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/calcium.asp)

This is talking about humans. Some other references also mention that too much calcium can interfere with iron, etc. but that it may happen more readily in small animals overfed calcium regularly.

To me, the fact that nutrient A can interfere with nutrient B and C is just another reason for a varied, healthy diet.


----------



## mjecson (Jun 10, 2010)

You can use any of the supplements for the pet but it is necessary that it Will like that and progress should be noticed by you. Actually supplement can give you the best support to grow the pet very easily without any food defects. I personally recommend the supplement for the pets.


----------

